# Different Permits



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

What is the difference between a Residence card (Tarjeta de Residencia) and a Residence Visa (Visado de Residencia). Both are for those wishing to stay beyond the three month limit, but one is applied for at a Spanish Embassy/Consulate in ones home country, while the other is applied for in Spain. 

I am a US citizens if that helps with the explanation.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Since no one else has answered this, I'll take a stab. If you are resident in Xalapa, when applying for Spanish residency you would submit your paperwork to the Spanish consulate in Mexico City. They are the ones who would affix the Visado de Residencia to a page in your U.S. passport. Looking back at the old _visado _in my passport, it gave a range of time during which I could use it to enter Spain, and it was valid for 90 days after the date of entry.

As an American, you can be in Spain for up to 90 days as a tourist, but I suppose the _visado de residencia_ shows the authorities that you are intending to stay.

Once you are in Spain, you would visit your local Oficina de Extranjeros (foreigners' police) to obtain the _tarjeta de residencia,_ which is a plastic card similar in appearance to a credit card and probably would expire after one year. As it comes due, you apply for a renewal.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you. I have an understanding of the sequence.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> What is the difference between a Residence card (Tarjeta de Residencia) and a Residence Visa (Visado de Residencia). Both are for those wishing to stay beyond the three month limit, but one is applied for at a Spanish Embassy/Consulate in ones home country, while the other is applied for in Spain.
> 
> I am a US citizens if that helps with the explanation.


in order to stay beyond 90 days in the first place, you need a a visa - which as you rightly say you apply for from the Spanish Consulate in your country of usual residence


once here, you apply for a tarjeta de residencia 

if you don't have the visa, or aren't married to an EU citizen, you can't apply for a tarjeta de residencia - in other words, you must already have a legal right to stay beyond the 90 days before you can apply for the tarjeta de residencia


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> What is the difference between a Residence card (Tarjeta de Residencia) and a Residence Visa (Visado de Residencia). Both are for those wishing to stay beyond the three month limit, but one is applied for at a Spanish Embassy/Consulate in ones home country, while the other is applied for in Spain.
> 
> I am a US citizens if that helps with the explanation.



When I married my Filipino wife in 2006 I had Residencia in Spain ( in 2007 that changed to Registration as a Citizen of the EU). 

After the wedding my wife obtained a 90 day Tourist Visa in The Spanish Consulate in Manila. There was no mention of a 'Visado de Residencia'.

Once in Spain, within 90 days she had to have started the application for Residencia. Having done that she was allowed to stay for as long as it took to obtain her Residencia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> When I married my Filipino wife in 2006 I had Residencia in Spain ( in 2007 that changed to Registration as a Citizen of the EU).
> 
> *After the wedding my wife obtained a 90 day Tourist Visa in The Spanish Consulate in Manila. There was no mention of a 'Visado de Residencia'.*
> 
> Once in Spain, within 90 days she had to have started the application for Residencia. Having done that she was allowed to stay for as long as it took to obtain her Residencia.


she didn't need one - because she was marrying you & would therefore be able to stay while her Residencia was being processed

but any non-EU citizen, not in that position, coming here & wanting to stay longer than the 90 days must get a visa before leaving their home country


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> she didn't need one - because she was marrying you & would therefore be able to stay while her Residencia was being processed
> 
> but any non-EU citizen, not in that position, coming here & wanting to stay longer than the 90 days must get a visa before leaving their home country



Sorry, but my wife did need a 90 tourist visa to come to Spain for any length of time, being married to me did not affect that.

It is still the same if we (she) wants to visit UK, Gibraltar or the Republic of Ireland (i.e. outside Schengen Area) albeit that she has Residencia, she needs a visa (or EU family Permit in certain circumstances).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Sorry, but my wife did need a 90 tourist visa to come to Spain for any length of time, being married to me did not affect that.
> 
> It is still the same if we (she) wants to visit UK, Gibraltar or the Republic of Ireland (i.e. outside Schengen Area) albeit that she has Residencia, she needs a visa (or EU family Permit in certain circumstances).


yes, a 'Schengen visa' for coming as a tourist for up to 90 days - but that's not the same as a resident visa

anyone else coming in other circumstances would need a resident visa of some kind in place before coming, because they cannot apply to change from a tourist visa to a resident visa once here


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

Brangus said:


> Since no one else has answered this, I'll take a stab. If you are resident in Xalapa, when applying for Spanish residency you would submit your paperwork to the Spanish consulate in Mexico City. They are the ones who would affix the Visado de Residencia to a page in your U.S. passport. Looking back at the old _visado _in my passport, it gave a range of time during which I could use it to enter Spain, and it was valid for 90 days after the date of entry.
> 
> As an American, you can be in Spain for up to 90 days as a tourist, but I suppose the _visado de residencia_ shows the authorities that you are intending to stay.
> 
> Once you are in Spain, you would visit your local Oficina de Extranjeros (foreigners' police) to obtain the _tarjeta de residencia,_ which is a plastic card similar in appearance to a credit card and probably would expire after one year. As it comes due, you apply for a renewal.


Let me ask you this because you seem rather well informed. I have applied for a NIE Number at the Spanish Consulate in Lima, Peru. I am being told that I should just applied for it in Spain because it can be obtained in a week. I was told by the Consulate in Lima it would take a month.

So I asked the Lawyer about this and he said just apply here too get it and when your application for the NIE Number comes in from Peru they will either inform you one has already been issued or you will get the same one. Does this sound correct?

I don´t really like to confuse matters so I am just considering waiting for the one month to pass which will happen on October 23, 2014. I need the NIE so I can purchase a property in Spain that is under Reservation.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

JamieLoco said:


> So I asked the Lawyer about this and he said just apply here too get it and when your application for the NIE Number comes in from Peru they will either inform you one has already been issued or you will get the same one. Does this sound correct?
> .


Yes, in fact when you apply in person in Spain you should get the NIE certificate immediately at the National Police Station, where you are staying (even if that is just one night on a hotel). 

You need your passport and a copy (nothing else). They will give you an application form to complete, a payment form (it's about 10.60€ ) which you take to a bank (any bank) and return with it stamped and collect the certificate. .


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

Brangus said:


> Since no one else has answered this, I'll take a stab. If you are resident in Xalapa, when applying for Spanish residency you would submit your paperwork to the Spanish consulate in Mexico City. They are the ones who would affix the Visado de Residencia to a page in your U.S. passport. Looking back at the old _visado _in my passport, it gave a range of time during which I could use it to enter Spain, and it was valid for 90 days after the date of entry.
> 
> As an American, you can be in Spain for up to 90 days as a tourist, but I suppose the _visado de residencia_ shows the authorities that you are intending to stay.
> 
> Once you are in Spain, you would visit your local Oficina de Extranjeros (foreigners' police) to obtain the _tarjeta de residencia,_ which is a plastic card similar in appearance to a credit card and probably would expire after one year. As it comes due, you apply for a renewal.





larryzx said:


> Yes, in fact when you apply in person in Spain you should get the NIE certificate immediately at the National Police Station, where you are staying (even if that is just one night on a hotel).
> 
> You need your passport and a copy (nothing else). They will give you an application form to complete, a payment form (it's about 10.60€ ) which you take to a bank (any bank) and return with it stamped and collect the certificate. .


I checked a Spanish Government Website when I applied here in Peru and it said you must copy the entire Passport (all pages) whether they have stamps or not plus bring the originals with you to verify that that the copies you are presenting are copies of the originals.

On the form that you use to apply you must state a address where they can correspond with you if necessary. So I guess I would list my hotel address or I could list my Peruvian Address and show and copy my Foreign Residence Card for Peru?

Please don´t take offense to the first paragraph after I quoted you I am just trying to clarify and no more. I truly appreciate you helping me. I am looking forward to this move and my retirement and don´t want to offend ANYBODY before or after my arrival.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

JamieLoco said:


> I checked a Spanish Government Website when I applied here in Peru and it said you must copy the entire Passport (all pages) whether they have stamps or not plus bring the originals with you to verify that that the copies you are presenting are copies of the originals.
> 
> On the form that you use to apply you must state a address where they can correspond with you if necessary. So I guess I would list my hotel address or I could list my Peruvian Address and show and copy my Foreign Residence Card for Peru?
> 
> Please don´t take offense to the first paragraph after I quoted you I am just trying to clarify and no more. I truly appreciate you helping me. *I am looking forward to this move* and my retirement and don´t want to offend ANYBODY before or after my arrival.


Jamie you appear to be moving the goal posts. If you are coming to Spain to live here then you will need more than an NIE.

If you are just visiting as a tourist, and intend buying a holiday home, then an NIE is all you need.


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Jamie you appear to be moving the goal posts. If you are coming to Spain to live here then you will need more than an NIE.
> 
> If you are just visiting as a tourist, and intend buying a holiday home, then an NIE is all you need.


I did not mean to be deceptive. My intentions are to move to Spain in January of 2015 so I am obtaining a NIE so I can purchase the property. I am going to be in Spain during the second and third weeks of October to finalize the purchase. The property is reserved contingent upon me doing a inspection. During my time in Spain I plan on consulting with a Lawyer to start the process of getting a Foreign Resident Visa and the other required paperwork. The NIE Number is the first step because I also need to arrange for some minor renovations of the property I have a Reservation for.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JamieLoco said:


> I did not mean to be deceptive. My intentions are to move to Spain in January of 2015 so I am obtaining a NIE so I can purchase the property. I am going to be in Spain during the second and third weeks of October to finalize the purchase. The property is reserved contingent upon me doing a inspection. During my time in Spain I plan on consulting with a Lawyer to start the process of getting a Foreign Resident Visa and the other required paperwork. The NIE Number is the first step because I also need to arrange for some minor renovations of the property I have a Reservation for.


yes, you're correct that you will need a NIE to pruchase a property - & I'd apply here, it's quicker 

however............you don't need a lawyer to arrange a resident visa - you apply through your local Spanish Consulate - the one nearest you, in your country of usual residence, & you either qualify or you don't - using a lawyer won't make a jot of difference

if I were you, I'd apply for the visa & see if I can get one, before purchasing property - the ownership of property in Spain carries no weight when applying for a visa - unless you pay a minimum of 500,000€ cash - no loan/mortgage

if you do that, then you still won't need a lawyer - you will be automatically entitled to a resident visa


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you're correct that you will need a NIE to pruchase a property - & I'd apply here, it's quicker
> 
> however............you don't need a lawyer to arrange a resident visa - you apply through your local Spanish Consulate - the one nearest you, in your country of usual residence, & you either qualify or you don't - using a lawyer won't make a jot of difference
> 
> ...


I think you just have to prove that you are receiving 2000 euros per month from a regular source. I guess some sort of letter saying you are getting x amount per month and maybe some bank statements to prove it is actually coming in would suffice.

I am leaving next Tuesday for Barcelona so I will just apply in Spain I believe you get 90 days when you arrive on a Tourist Visa. I only plan on being in Spain for this trip for 13 days. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JamieLoco said:


> I think you just have to prove that you are receiving 2000 euros per month from a regular source.  I guess some sort of letter saying you are getting x amount per month and maybe some bank statements to prove it is actually coming in would suffice.
> 
> I am leaving next Tuesday for Barcelona so I will just apply in Spain I believe you get 90 days when you arrive on a Tourist Visa. I only plan on being in Spain for this trip for 13 days. Thank you for your advice.


EU citizens have to prove that they can support themselves & they have to either have the funds in (or regularly going into) a Spanish bank or have legal translations of foreign bank statements - but they are registering in Spain - you, as a US citizen would be applying in the US, or wherever you are currently legally resident, so that would more than likely not be an issue.

Are you applying for a non-lucrative visa? If so, yes, that's now a *minimum income *of 25,560€ per year , so 2130€ per month

*you cannot apply in Spain* - as a US citizen you _*have to*_ *apply in the US or wherever you are currently legally resident *- there's no way around it - & _*you cannot stay longer than 90 days *_ if you don't already have that visa in your hand


I know you are only planning to stay a couple of weeks this time - but bear in mind the Schengen visa gives you 90 days in each 180 - & until you have a resident visa you can't exceed that.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Are you applying for a non-lucrative visa? If so, yes, that's now a *minimum income *of 25,560€ per year , so 2130€ per month
> 
> *you cannot apply in Spain* - as a US citizen you _*have to*_ *apply in the US *- there's no way around it - & _*you cannot stay longer than 90 days *_ if you don't already have that visa in your hand


People who are not EU citizens can apply for a visa at the Spanish consulate in the country where they are legally resident. (If officially resident in Peru, JamieLoco can apply in Lima.)


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

JamieLoco said:


> Let me ask you this because you seem rather well informed.


Really, I'm not. I can shout questions across the room to my OH, though.



JamieLoco said:


> I have applied for a NIE Number at the Spanish Consulate in Lima, Peru. I am being told that I should just applied for it in Spain because it can be obtained in a week. I was told by the Consulate in Lima it would take a month.
> 
> So I asked the Lawyer about this and he said just apply here too get it and when your application for the NIE Number comes in from Peru they will either inform you one has already been issued or you will get the same one. Does this sound correct?


No idea, but what if you are issued two different numbers? Could you be accused of fraud for applying twice? 

I don't recall applying separately for an NIE; it was just printed on the residency card.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

deleted duplicate post


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Brangus said:


> No idea, but what if you are issued two different numbers? Could you be accused of fraud for applying twice?
> 
> I don't recall applying separately for an NIE; it was just printed on the residency card.


The system is pretty efficient (not 3rd world) so that chance of that is practically nil. (buy a lottery ticket that week as you would probably win ! ). If it did happen you could explain and one would be cancelled.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brangus said:


> People who are not EU citizens can apply for a visa at the Spanish consulate in the country where they are legally resident. (If officially resident in Peru, JamieLoco can apply in Lima.)


I realised that a little while ago - that he's in Peru - & edited my post!!


somehow I hadn't seen your post - but we're both right now


----------



## JamieLoco (Sep 27, 2014)

I am keeping matters simple I will just wait for the application from Peru to process.


----------

